# The Key To JC Reaching His Potential



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I was almost about to give up on JC the first month of the season...

But this is something he's finally seemed to realize...

* "I wasn't just settling for jump shots. I felt like I could get to the hole or make a play for somebody else," Crawford said. "I just wanted to keep the pressure on the defense."
*
There isn't a player in the league that can guard him one on one, if he attacks the basket, he's either going to get fouled, get an easier shot, or get someone else a good look.

When he becomes this kind of player, he will be unstoppable, and he'll easily get over 20 ppg because he'll be shooting 8-10 free throws a game.

I think his knee injury a couple years ago hindered his game a lot, because before that he was a completely different player, just look at his numbers.

Anyway, I've always been a big fan, hopefully he will finally put it all together, I think with Coach Brown there, he has no choice, and that's a good thing.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Well I could have just said the key for JC to reach his potential in one word.


PENETRATION

PENETRATION

PENETRATION

oh yeah and a little D won't hurt either.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Definately, if JC wants to reach his potential he'll have to really make the defense fear his penetration, because that way defenders will give him more space and he'll be able to knock down jumpers galore. Only problem is, idunno if Crawford can be considered that good of a slasher. I mean he has the moves off the dribble but his inside scoring has yet to reveal itself. So until he really works on that he's not gonna have truly realized his potential.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The key is for him to play like he did last night consisntely, he isnt gonna shoot that good all the time but with the aggressiveness and not shooting bad shots.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

jamal has been attacking the rim.

look at these numbers....

SEVENTY FREE THROW ATTEMPTS
FORTY-NINE THREE POINT ATTEMPTS

can we shutup about him chucking jumpers this year????

look at last season....
threes- 512
ft's- 216

if you do not acknowledge that jamal is a changed player, you have either been brainwashed, havent watched the games, or are extremely stubborn.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't know why he sucks at D. His long arms give him a big advantage.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

and because of his improved shot selection, his fg percentages are all career highs.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Just because he has been going to the basket more doesn't mean he's Lebron James!!! Yes, he's been attempting more freethrows but by no means is JC a slasher! True he isn't as unreliable w/the J's as last year but his J's are still his biggest weapon! You act like he can suddenly be serious inside threat just cuz he's attempting more fts and fewer 3s. Wait till he's shown us that he can change from a jump shooter to Marbury before you say that his increased fts r gonna get him to fulfill his potential.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

well what the hell do you want him to do next? 

and who the hell said lebron james? im just saying Jamal is not taking terrible shots anymore. He is being much smarter then he previously was, and will not settle on the jump shot anymore.

why do i even have to argue this? im done


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> well what the hell do you want him to do next?
> 
> and who the hell said lebron james? im just saying Jamal is not taking terrible shots anymore. He is being much smarter then he previously was, and will not settle on the jump shot anymore.
> 
> why do i even have to argue this? im done


I agree, Crawford appears to be more discipline, but that's the keyword. ::appears:: I just hope it's not a fluke and he is just teasing Knick fans. Hopefully he can continue with his great run and listen to what LB is trying to teach him. Maybe LB has turn Crawford into a much better and smarter player, just like he did Billups and Rip.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Penny, i'm not disagreeing w/u. I'm just trying to argue that we should see how he progresses before starting him. He still hasn't proved to be that consistant so we should see what happens in the next few games. If he can show that hes consistent enough to rely on at the start of games then start him. No bad blood or anything i was just arguing my point. You should too instead of saying that it doesn't need to be argued anymore or whatever. Say what you have to say rather than dissmis what i said without a thorough argument.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

regardless, he has proven he is better then nate robinson, correct? he has proven hes better then Q Rich, correct?

so why do they start over him?

we do not need to wait 40 games to see this. its painfully obvious


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

True he has proven he is more efficient than Nate and Q. So LB start him! 








@Penny's signature. That is just so wrong!


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

He is better than Q but Q doesn't try do do as much and doesn't get as many TOs. We should see whether Craw can make decisions more reliably before starting him. Off course he is better and makes fewer mistakes than Nate but I'd rather have Ariza start at sf than Q so its really a matter of either JC or Q to start, for me at least. Nate def needs a lot more exp before being able to start.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

so what? Q doesnt do ANYTHING. thats why he has no turnovers. he never scores, he never attempts passes...whats the point?

so what jamal turns it over. he will learn. how else can you learn but from playing?????

matter of fact.... jamal doesnt even turn it over much at all.

he averages 2.2 turnovers in 30 mintues!!!! q averages 1.3 in 7 less minutes. big deal.

2 turnovers is not that much considering what he does for us and the minutes he gets...


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

I didn't know about those turnover numbers for the two of them. I guess i see your point having Crawford start. Also i guess one could argue that if Crawford starts he can try to get going early so as to get confidence which he needs to make big plays down the stretch. Nice arguing Penny. :cheers: You convinced me i guess lol. I still dunno about JC's ability to really score inside but then again he's developing. The only thing i guess i would miss w/Q on the bench is his rebounding hustle. But then again it shouldn't be a sg's responsibility in the first place to get rebounds, our big men should be doing that.


----------



## majew16 (Jun 5, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> jamal has been attacking the rim.
> 
> look at these numbers....
> 
> ...


if those stats are true than i take back what i said in the other thread. though when i listnen t games other than last night it feels that hes always turning it ove a nd taking bad shot,though i get the same feeling with nate and marbury


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Watch the damn game, guys....*

Yes...JC is better. Yes, his FTs are up and his decisions are improved but the guy is still inconsistent. He was great in Seattle (although all of you should realize that everyone with skills has those games occassionally) but horrible in Clipperland. He still shows low ball IQ..same as Marbury. I admit these guys have gotten better but the truth is that they have SO much farther to go. How many bad decisions do you see great teams making down the stretch? That is where this team is especially vulnerable...decision making.


----------

